
Show HN: Descr.be – Image Annotation Platform - efojs
https://www.descr.be/posts/2
======
efojs
Hi,

I've noticed that often people sharing images with details in subject either:

— describe image (say in comments) shortly, because it's not convenient, or

— put description in comment with need to tell where to watch (e.g. top right
corner), far from image, or

— use some tool (Photoshop?) to embed description into image.

So I develop and recently released platform where users can describe details
of images and share link to it — DESCRiBE
([https://www.descr.be](https://www.descr.be))

I've added sample posts to explore possible use cases:

— Lunar features (craters and seas) —
[https://www.descr.be/posts/2](https://www.descr.be/posts/2)

— Manhattan skyline —
[https://www.descr.be/posts/3](https://www.descr.be/posts/3)

— University of Oxford aerial —
[https://www.descr.be/posts/25](https://www.descr.be/posts/25)

— Few reef fishes —
[https://www.descr.be/posts/4](https://www.descr.be/posts/4)

— Stuff for filmmaking —
[https://www.descr.be/posts/6](https://www.descr.be/posts/6)

— Notebook stickers —
[https://www.descr.be/posts/1](https://www.descr.be/posts/1)

I invite you to check it, tell what you think and remember to use, when you’ll
need to annotate something — describe it and share a link.

Hope it will be useful and make Internet a better place.

Near future plans:

\+ allow links,

– stick annotations while scrolling tall images,

– adopt for small screens,

– add categories.

